# Something needs to be done about Walkersky...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This is the knob I mean. This thief, this fraudster...










The guy has ripped me off and several other people on here. He has also trawled the forums catching other victims. Here are some examples...

http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showt ... ost2695647
http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307417
http://www.civinfo.com/forum/items-want ... uards.html
http://www.106rallyeforum.com/forum2008 ... p?p=753900
http://www.clubpolo.co.uk/forum/index.p ... &start=125
http://www.vr6oc.com/e107_plugins/forum ... php?277604
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/231682.aspx
http://www.ukfiestanetwork.com/index.ph ... pic=139601

We seem to be late learning about this conman so I propose we have an exchange of information scheme amongst forums to prevent lowlife scum like this frequenting and syphoning blood from the hard-working and honest people here.

His type just brings a bad name to the forum and to those who trade parts and services honestly to other members.

Here's another photo of this scumbag...










Here's his FaceBook page, ask to be his friend...
http://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=pa ... 3667521924

Here's his address...

Paul Woodward
3 Barnes Road
Widnes
WA8 3LG

and his bank account details...

LloydsTSB
Account number: 39841168
Sortcode: 77-51-12

and allegedly his phone number...

07896718250

I texted him this afternoon to find out where my rear bumper was and got this back...

*"I have no idea what you are talking about, sorry! Someone must of given you wrong number or something..."*

This guy is well known to the local Widnes police, yet here he is still scamming people untouched.

Mark Davies if you read this I call upon you to help us nail this guy.

We as a group must show some teeth and not shy beneath the possibility of 'jeopardising' legal proceedings. By all accounts he has done this under different names for years - once being bailed out by his own mother!

It's time we, as a forum and as enthusiasts, hit back. Let's have his nuts.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I know hes taken skitty for a load as well a real piece of work all we can hope is that he will get whats coming to him

Couldnt agree more mate and I've copied all the info because no doubt this will get pulled


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Skitty has his mobile number mate


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks like the mods have booted him off Rich cant see him on the member list anymore


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

skittys post

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=207994&p=2012145#p2012145


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I asked advice about posting before I did it. :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Im amazed no one else seems bothered about it


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

You defo sure thats his address


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

100 %


----------



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quite disgusting...the guy seems like a nasty bit of work. Hate these thieving f**** that take other peoples hard earned money just because they're to lazy to work for it themselves. Well I hope this guy gets whats coming to him!!! :evil:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Rich, that is absolute quality!

Widnes is outside my force area and as I understand it the matter has already been brought to the attention of Cheshire Constabulary whom I will trust to deal with it appropriately. On a professional stand-point there's little I can achieve by trying to interfere with their investigation, or even by mithering them.

For those people who have been effected by him I've seen enough to be satisfied it is a criminal matter and not just civil so if you're struggling to get a satisfactory response from the local police I'm happy to give any advice if you want to contact me directly.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

tut tut


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Good on yer Rich, well done for posting this!

I took the liberty of copying it to Pistonheads too.

Hope you and yours are all keeping well.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't someone anonymously just pay him a visit?! it's not like the police would be able to pin down who it was who puts him in hospital, he must have hundreds of enemies! Otherwise he will get done by the police, sent down for 12 months and be out in 6 on good behaviour. Where is the justice (and fun) in that?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

It took us 10 yrs to get UBL. Hopefully you'll have better luck.

cheers.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Think some one should do a Bin-Laden on him. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

the for sale section on here is just a joke :x , you have no idea if the seller has any previous sales, and if they did, did it all go smoothly
i have just sold a load of stuff from my old QS and received a load of Pm's thanking me for fast and quality shipment, how would newbies know that ???
the mods & admin are quick enough to act when there is some heated postings going on :roll: but just sit back like sheep when everybody on the forum knows what a shambles the sale section is, and don't come the.... there is nothing we can do lark :evil: you are mods & admin you run the site, get together and sort this out...bet it would change if it was a mod or admin who had been ripped :roll: but then again it took over 3 yrs to get a NW rep :roll: :roll: :roll: because.... [smiley=book2.gif] there is nothing we can do [smiley=clown.gif]

and as usual it takes rusty to have the common sense to bring the problem to light [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

On R32OC you need 50 posts before you can put things up for sale and the pic must include the username in the photo.
Steve


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Rusty= common sense?? Surely not 

I've never had any problems on the forum thankfully.

I definatly think there should be a point based system in action so people can share if sales go well etc

If someone has zero then you know your taking a chance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am a member on Astra Sport so have posted up there not sure if it will remain there but I have also let the Admin team know as I know them as well


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

I think ED38 require at least 10 posts before you can look at the for sale section, let alone post

How about a minimum of 100 posts before selling?
Sales only through paypal? That way there is some protection unless you send as a gift.

Just a thought 
J


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

jamman said:


> Looks like the mods have booted him off Rich cant see him on the member list anymore


 is there anything to stop this joker from rejoining under another name?.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it is harsh to blame descent hard working people who give up their own time to run a forum for others for scum like him, only one person to blame and that is the scamming little shit.

Saying that for sure it is far too easy for a scammer to operate on here as we have discovered, for starters ALL sales should be done ON the thread so everyone can see and read it, that way when the fucker ripped me everyone could have read it and maybe others would be aware.

He has done me for 390 quid and seeing his picture just sends my blood pressure rising, he is an arrogant, vile, horrible, stupid little chavvy prick who is unfortunately the way this country is going.

I knew 2 days after I transfred the money that I had been had, he got really pissy when I asked to speak to him, agressive and abusive, so I googled the name he gave me and low and behold I found the same info as Rich.

I am not convinced this is his address as even the stupidest of thieves would surely not give the real address intending to rip them off!!! but maybe he is that stupid !!

The mobile number he gave you mate is the one he gave me, he then messaged me and changed the last digit to a 1.

Only spoke via PM.

My bank refused to stop the transfer as I did it with my own consent!!

Norfolk police said I had to give him reasonable time to send the goods even though he was a known scammer, they suggested two weeks, I pointed out that he would have spent it by then, but 2 weeks it was.

I was advised not to let him know that i was onto him which was hard as I knew he was still on here, so advised mods to watch him etc, but as sales are done by PM there is no way to police it at all.

Police came and took statement last week and advised his local police would contact me monday or tuesday and as yet heard nothing.
Read on another forum that PC White 4234 was dealing with him 08454580000 back in 2010.

I am pretty sure this little cnut will create another account on here on a friends PC, so be careful what you say.

I am up for driving up there if anyone wants to join me, about 5 hours from me, hence not keen lol.

In the process of joining Essex police so I have to be careful, saying that the way the cuts have slashed budgets I could have a long wait, but that is another story.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is some more from Edition

Previous known aliases on here:
* woodwardsbodyshop
* eurofiesta
* peedubstyling
* cooper20s03
* collegeclothing
* pdw-tintrefurb
Every single one has been banned for taking money and not sending goods. Another new alias:
* pw-valeting
More aliases:
* goodisonefc1986
* pdwsadler
* pdwtintrefurb
* carbonfiesta
* hs-salvage
* s-salvage
* fitbike2010
* pascorsac
* cnc05
* wiaudio
* mirrorblanks

Aliases also used on other sites:
* euro-c
* eurofex
* paulbmx2003
* joe_rich0151

Real name: Paul Woodward
Paypal email usually contains: paulbmx or one of the above
Location: Usually given as Liverpool or Widnes.

Small selection of other forums:
http://www.corsa-c.c...ad.php?t=143430
http://www.clubpolo....howtopic=132411
http://uk-mkivs.net/...s/t/231682.aspx
http://www.ukfiestan...howtopic=139601


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

good post rich, maybe forum owners and mods will listen to the masses now?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

On Astra sport under his logon there is a disclaimer advising not to pay for anything from this "chappie"


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The electoral role shows that address as being correct


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I posted this in the flame room back in March because I was getting toataly pissed off with the way the For Sale was being managed and to be aware of some of the sellers on here.

I have since bought a few items from here and all turned out to be good but I do ask the seller to either email me (not PM) or phone me so that I have at least got some form of contact - not 100% I know (nothing is) but better than just relying on a PM as means of contact. I also look to see if I know of them and if not then I also look at how many posts they have and also look at some of their posts too to gauge how they come over. Anyone below 50 posts is a no no.

This is not a perfect system by any means but at least I can say that I've tried to weadle out the baddens as much as I can and if I'm the slightest bit doubtful about the the seller then I just don't buy - I'm not that desperate for a 'Bargain'.

I think that is about all I can do as the way things stand at the moment, until at such times that every seller has to submit a confirmed address and home telephone number - not mobile - like ebay, PayPal. These details won't be available to the general public until at such times it is required and then in the initial stages of a dispute then the mods or admin step in first to see if it can be resolved, if not then the details can be released to the appropriate authorities.

Graham


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Rusty= common sense?? Surely not 


well i do not see anybody else having the common sense to put this post together


----------



## Rob Severn (Apr 30, 2011)

Call me old fashioned but all this namby pamby legal action stuff will not stop the guy from doing the same thing again and again, the prisons are too full to send anyone down for what will be seen as trivial offences and will be a small claims court matter and likely to drag on or be thrown out or the git will be made to pay 50p a week for the next 25 years. The magistrates also may go along the lines of 'well thats what you get if you buy from places other than recognised businesses'. Sorry if this seems a little negative but I've been going through a fraud case for the last 6 years now and its starting to look like I'll never see my money again. I should have taken 'positive action' in the first place.
I understand there are a few of our freinds in blue on this forum so I choose my next words with care.

Get some blokes together and break the f******s legs.


----------



## Roger Irrelevant (Mar 25, 2011)

Love_iTT said:


> I think that is about all I can do as the way things stand at the moment, until at such times that every seller has to submit a confirmed address and home telephone number - not mobile - like ebay, *PayPal*.
> Graham


That's the important part. Refuse to pay by any means other than paypal. That way, if you get ripped off, you can open a dispute and will most likely get your money back through paypal's dispute process.

This guy is obviously scum, but paying someone you don't know £390 via a bank transfer is very risky.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Rob Severn said:


> Call me old fashioned but all this namby pamby legal action stuff will not stop the guy from doing the same thing again and again, the prisons are too full to send anyone down for what will be seen as trivial offences and will be a small claims court matter and likely to drag on or be thrown out or the git will be made to pay 50p a week for the next 25 years. The magistrates also may go along the lines of 'well thats what you get if you buy from places other than recognised businesses'. Sorry if this seems a little negative but I've been going through a fraud case for the last 6 years now and its starting to look like I'll never see my money again. I should have taken 'positive action' in the first place.
> I understand there are a few of our freinds in blue on this forum so I choose my next words with care.
> 
> Get some blokes together and break the f******s legs.


+1 and that was very carefully put mate, the rozzers won't suspect a thing :wink: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rob Severn said:


> Get some blokes together and break the f******s legs.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't have a particular suggestion to help Steve on this occasion, but I have just posted this thread up to help future transactions - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=208784

Charlie


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Fraudsters should be given stiffer sentences IMO but that's the legal system and we have to live with it.

The admin's of this forum are doing the administration in their own time and I have respect for that. We'd be in a sorry state if they decided to call it a day.

I think everyone would agree that any For Sale section protection on any forum can be bypassed with a bit of effort. They are therefore inherently flawed much like ebay is inherently flawed i.e. you can buy something but the seller cannot be forced to send the correct item to the correct address.

Maybe there should be more strict requirements before allowing posts on the For Sale section or a mandatory deposit made to the a TTOC Paypal account (or the like) when the item is put on the For Sale section. The deposit would only be refunded when the item is received by the purchaser and when the advert from the For Sale section is marked as sold. This would clean up the For Sale section at the same time.

Unfortunately all this admin requires more effort which has to come from somewhere and I know the administrators are overloaded as it is.

Peter


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:-*


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

on the Bimmerforum to sell you have to have 100 posts...and the mods there monitor the post count so they arnt just banter or one word replies, so it takes a while and all genuine helpful/enquires...they even delete some that are repetitive and you can post replies in the for sale.............


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Am always at hand to help any1 local in nw :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The best classified section of any forum I've ever seen has to be AVForums. The rules are fairly lengthy, but they seem to be pretty rigidly enforced and the insistence on ALL discussions between the buyer and seller (apart from the exchange of contact details) being done in the thread rather than via PM reduces the risk of problems significantly. They also restrict members to one active thread at a time, rather than letting people create a separate thread for every item. This would stop the FS section turning into the market stall it is now.

Also, if people posting wanted ads were encouraged not to enter into PM discussions, this particular scammer wouldn't have any way to do business - his transaction history would have been visible to everyone.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/view_trading_rules.htm


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

I have no additional information to add to this thread other than confirming that he does indeed look like a c0ck.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Snake TT said:


> I have no additional information to add to this thread other than confirming that he does indeed look like a c0ck.


+1 from me too! Although i'm sure there are enough people off the various forums willing to get together for a meet that happens to be at some address in widnes...just make sure you check to see he's not hiding in the bins!

Some good suggestions going forward, i like the idea of registering name/address/land line, paying a deposit into a forum account, minimum post count & all transactions done in an open thread for the sellers...

Unfortunately there will always be lowlifes out there..but the harder it is to pull off a scam might just deter them enough to go and try elsewhere...


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent OP if anyone has had dealings with this guy, can't ask for more than that. I'm sure he'll get whats coming to him.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Hang on a minute. While there may be some simple changes the forum can make to help reduce the risks involved with forum sales I think it's going a bit too far to be suggesting things like accepting deposits and actually getting involved in the management of the transaction. Charlie has offered to do this, and while it is a very generous offer with the best of intentions should it really be necessary?

For pity's sake, we're all grown-ups - not children. Why is it we think we're not capable of managing the risks of our own transactions?

Life is full of risk, and buying things over the internet from complete strangers is a risky business. We all understand that. There are simple precautions that *we* can take *ourselves*. It's not the forum's responsibility to live our lives for us and guarantee a trouble-free existence, yet to be honest I see day-to-day an increasing tendancy of the public to view the problems in their life as somebody else's responsibility. It's not.

None of us need to be patronised and told how to sensibly conduct these sort of transactions. All the advice given here and elsewhere is obvious. The simple fact is we just get lazy and careless and do these deals far too casually and inevitably someone is going to get stung eventually. It's not for the forum to start making overly complex rules and systems and putting some sort of guarantees in place in a frankly vain and misguided attempt to make transactions risk free - it's for us to just man-up, recognise that it's *our* responsibility to manage the risks of *our* transactions and do it properly.

I'm not saying changes to the forum won't help - I'm sure some things can be done that would be passive but helpful - but let's draw the line at actually expecting the moderators (or anyone else) to get involved in the process. It's not their responsibility.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

50 posts, then authority sought from admin to sell.. if granted a " TT forum sale pass" should be sent out to sellers home address and included in the item photo.

An actual photo of the sale item should definitely be mandatory in for sale ads...

lots of permutations lots of ways to circumvent them..

or close the for sale section down and just use ebay/etc. lol,

or use common sense.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I agree with a lot of the points Mark Davies has made and we shouldn't shy away from the fact that it's a risky transaction.
However, there are simple ways to mitigate the risk as pointed out by factoring in the number of posts the seller has made.

If the moderators are too busy then fine, we have to live with the current system and it does _generally_ seem to work.
If the moderators or Charlie (very generous offer to get involved) want to make it harder for scammers (and also inevitably people to sell) then that's up to these parties.

Peter


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

i have seen this wanker scamming people on corsasport
http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewt ... tid=598334
Some info here


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As a long standing member of this forum, I have to agree that the instances of fraudulent trading activities is on the increase, which certain IMO means that the forum should look at how the For Sale and WTB sections are operated to minimise fraud.

I also fully understand that the banter which used to flood the For Sale made the FS posts a nightmare.

Charlie's idea of being an "in-between" I believe is a rod for his own back and without wanting to knock his good intentions I wouldn't want to use this system as I believe I should stand on my reputation.

So how should the forum move forward, here are my suggestions:

1)	The For Sale / WTB forum is set up as another user group

2)	Access to this user group is granted at 50 posts in a minimum of 14 days (or in exceptional circumstances by special request to a moderator).

3)	Every Advert has to be accompanied by a photograph of the item and an age related item (i.e. today's newspaper)

4)	The For Sale section should allow replies and all dealing should be done in the open (except exchange of personal details)

5)	Any banter replies should be removed (maybe set up an additional For Sale Moderator team to police this) Persistent banterers are warned and if they do not take heed of those warnings are removed permanently from the FS/WTB user group (thus don't even get to see the board)

6)	The buyer should make a final post, stating their feedback on the transaction.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

This is from Bike Radar which seems to be quite stringent but also allows for newbies to sell stuff

The Classified Pages is a free service offered by BikeRadar.

They are NOT responsible for any issues relating to goods not received or money not paid, you are using this section of the forum to sell and buy items, should any problems arise the forumites will be happy to help but you buy and sell at your own risk.

Your adverts must include:

Photos - or at least a link to a FLIKR/hosting site, and not Manufacturer websites. We know what XXX looks like, but what we REALLY want to know is what the bike/bits for SALE looks like.

So if you do not have photos of what you want to sell do not make an advert.

Price (Unless your item is in an eBay auction) 
Condition 
Size 
Full component/spec list 
approx Location

So what is your Post? Please put it in the heading.

If you have lots of items for sale do NOT make one post for each item. One thread for all sale items. 
Please do not 'bump' your posts back to the top of the board. This is very inconsiderate towards other users who are advertising. If you bump, we will just delete your post.

Normal forum rules apply regarding TXT talk and CAPS lock (dont and turn it off).

Trade sales, please talk to Admin before posting. Do not repost your ad within two weeks of first posting.

Any posts that don't meet this will be removed without warning.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

robokn said:


> This is from Bike Radar which seems to be quite stringent but also allows for newbies to sell stuff


I like those rules. Fair, up-front and honest.

Peter


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic someone who does nt work within Human Resources lol lol



Mark Davies said:


> Hang on a minute. While there may be some simple changes the forum can make to help reduce the risks involved with forum sales I think it's going a bit too far to be suggesting things like accepting deposits and actually getting involved in the management of the transaction. Charlie has offered to do this, and while it is a very generous offer with the best of intentions should it really be necessary?
> 
> For pity's sake, we're all grown-ups - not children. Why is it we think we're not capable of managing the risks of our own transactions?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Another one that works pretty well seems to be HotUKDeals/Folk.
Again not perfect and not 100% secure but more ideas of how to make it safer for people to buy.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

As is stands now, I believe we are not able to post replies/comments on *for sale *items. if that rule were changed, anyone could flag the seller as a thief immediately, thus preventing others from falling into a trap. Just a thought.

cheers.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Would just like to point out that I take responsibility for losing my money because I trusted a fella on here with hardly any posts and a newbie, unfortunately I judge people how I want to be judged and I had few posts and was new and i am the most honest person I know 

But as mark says nobody is responsible for sending money but the sender, I was desperate for the parts so took a chance and fucked up and will have to accept it.

For now anyway. :evil:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sorry to have to say this is nothing new on here or any other net site where there is a for sales section. I have been a member on here for long enough to know it is very easy to scam on this forum and it's happened far too often with little or nothing done about it by admin why I don't know. This forum is an easy target for these people and they know it the admin know it and most of us know it. So why hasn't something not been done before now? A few years back we had a spate of similar scammers and again little was done about trying to prevent such.

Now I did propose some radical alterations and rules to selling and buying on here but it fell on deaf ears apart from a number of members who thought them very good. I didn't take the credit for them as I lifted them from another site I am a member of who allow selling but nothing to do with cars or parts. Using these rules they have been able to greatly reduce the amount of problems associated with such practices and in doing so help protect the genuine members of their club. Here's the rules for selling and buying from that site. I have omitted the name of the site for obvious reasons and replaced with ***.

Your thoughts please.

*** Sales Rules

This forum is provided as a privilege for *** members to buy, sell or swap surplus equipment.

***PLEASE NOTE***

In order to combat the increasing numbers of people spamming the board with pointless posts in order to gain access to the classifieds sections, *** will be issuing an automatic six month ban from the classifieds section for any member caught doing so. The Moderators decision is final

Sellers need to have been a member for 30 days and have contributed to *** by making 50 useful posts in reefing forums before they can advertise items for sale.

No commercial sellers
At the discretion of the owner or a moderator these will be removed. The owner's decision is final.

Sales form
All sales of equipment must complete the sales form at the start of new sales threads. The sales form is automatically generated when you start a new thread in the sales forums. All the fields must be completed or the moderators may choose to remove the thread.

Pictures
Sales must include a photograph of the items

Price
All items of equipment Must be priced. Anything other than a price in pounds or pence will result in the thread being removed.

Selling on more than one site
Whilst *** will not stop you from listing an item on another site at the same time as listing an item on here, sellers need to be aware that if a sale is agreed on *** and you choose to sell elsewhere, then this could result in negative feedback against you or in extreme cases your classifieds access being removed.

Links
Links to other selling sites are not allowed and will be removed.

All negotiations and questions must be posted on the sales thread and NOT by PM
Communications may only be taken to PM once the sale and price has been agreed upon on the open forum and payment/collection details need to be given. The agreement of the time and date of collection or postage, or confirmation that items have been posted should also be posted in the thread.

When you wish to buy an item
It is up to users to agree a price with the seller. "First dibs" and "interested" do not automatically put you first in line. The seller has the right to sell to any member they wish. 
However
If buyers start to try and outbid each others offers then the thread will be removed and the buyers in question will receive a warning.

Once an item is sold
To help aid buyers it is asked that all sellers with multiple items update their sales threads as items are sold. Once a sale is complete and the thread is no longer required please ask a moderator to attach a red SOLD prefix to the title.

After the sale
Hopefully the transaction is a smooth one. However if there are issues between seller and buyer any Disputes must be conducted away from the public areas, either by PM or email.

*** Assistance
If there are any issues with a transaction then the *** team will attempt to assist you as much as they can but sellers and buyers must remember that they take sole responsibility for the transaction and any agreements made between themselves.

Users of the classified are reminded to refrain from
Commenting unless you are interested in more details or are interested in buying the item.

Any threads or posts which do not comply with these rules are likely to be removed with or without notice

If you suspect any foul play, please use the report button and the moderating team will deal with all reports

After sales feedback on transactions is encouraged. Please take the time to place a comment in the feedback forum.

We understand that this format requires time to fill out with adding digital photos etc. However, we believe that this will help offer more protection to both buyers and sellers, and thus is a benefit to all members.

Disclaimer:

By using this **** forum you are bound to abide by the following user agreement:

*** acts as a venue which allows registered members to offer, sell, and buy items at a fixed price, set by the member listing the item.

**** does not review every listing provided by members and are not involved in transactions between buyers and sellers at all.

As a result, *** makes no assurances over the quality, safety or legality of the items advertised, the truth or accuracy of the listings, the ability of sellers to sell items or the ability of buyers to buy items. Any disputes must be taken up with the seller only. Do not assume that the offer, sale, purchase, export or import of any item is valid and legal simply because it is listed on the ***.

*** is not responsible for ensuring that buyers and sellers actually complete a transaction. You accept sole responsibility for the legality of your actions under laws applying to you.

Any items deemed inappropriate by any of the moderating staff will be removed immediately, without prior notice or warning.

By posting on this forum you are deemed to have agreed with and accepted the rules set out above.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Not read all this blurb but I know of him the name Paul Woodward he was banned from clublupo within 5 mins as he was quickly sussed against his user name was *KNOWN SCAMMER *in bold & all the club lupo community were well aware of him also done the corsa boys usually offering bodyshop services.

I haven't had any problems with items bought/sold on here but this forum is *WIDE OPEN TO ABUSE *for people like him which shocked me as it is more of a premium site than others he has done.

i will read the rest of the posts but i only clocked the name & knew instantly who you are on about.

G


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

And of course, amid all these suggestions about what changes should be made to the 'For Sale' section it needs to be noted that this character has been operating by responding to 'Wanted' posts - so none of the proposed changes would have made the slightest difference.

It just reinforces the point that it's our responsibility to cover our own arses, and I do acknowledge that at no point has Skitty blamed the site for his problems and has indeed taken his own measures to deal with the issue - and the right and proper measures too. At times we're all likely to fall foul of a determined and practiced crook, whoever we are - it's the way we respond to that which matters and Skitty has set the right example.


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

does any1 know how many people he has robbed?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=208878


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=208878


Well should I be surprised that my tongue in cheek thread above was removed within minutes of me posting it? :roll: Just goes to show that the market place forum is being monitored (or it is at least now) and maybe closer than it was before which can't be a bad thing. :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well tried the link Les & it didnt work for me as soon as went up.

If thats the case about the market place forum why are we still letting people advertise snide or as they advertise 'replica' which in my book is counterfeit/fake watches on the market place forum. :?:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

les said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=208878
> ...


The for sale section is monitored and you would be surprised at how many topics we delete before they are seen by members in this section, even to the point of removing their Ip address, 
Some of the ideas from other forums sound ok, but its not up to the moderating team to make any decisions about the running of the forum that's up to Jae and the administration team to deal with these matters. We only moderate the topics

as for your post in the wanted section it was removed with a total of 7 views and 1 reply,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple Gary it was removed like lightning which just goes to show just how fast an simple honest tongue in cheek post can be removed but say post something really naughty and try and rip people off and you stand a good chance of doing so. :roll: 
My post was simple saying I wanted to buy anything as long as the seller didn't have what he said he had to sell me and that he should just rip me off. Of course the mod who removed it is so far unknown to me. However it does show that the forums are monitored even if in my case it was quite obviously a bit of fun but then again we don't all have a sense of humour some being removed at birth. I guess the mod would say I had put up a spoof post and so I congratulate him at being so vigilant and fast to react. I wish they/he could spot REAL threats and dishonest low life rip off merchants on here just as well. [smiley=gossip.gif]



garyv6 said:


> Well tried the link Les & it didnt work for me as soon as went up.
> 
> If thats the case about the market place forum why are we still letting people advertise snide or as they advertise 'replica' which in my book is counterfeit/fake watches on the market place forum. :?:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

trev said:


> as for your post in the wanted section it was removed with a total of 7 views and 1 reply,


WOW! 7 and 1 reply in such a short time . I never got to see the reply  and yeah as you know it was light hearted, tongue in cheek and just a bit of fun nothing more. I guess that was your reason for removing it and it wasn't in no way offensive in anyway to anybody (with the exception of sum low life rip off merchants but we do have to protect them to keep PC) IMO of course I think you should have let it run (well I would say that wouldn't I :roll: ). But hey oh well done for being so quick off the mark even if I disagree with it being removed in the first place. I never did get a PM or a reason why it was removed. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

To be fair to the mods and administrators, this guy, Paul Woodward, operates by scanning the 'wanted' section and then PMing the person looking for a body part. He doesn't advertise a service for sale so the mods would not know.

He PMd me and I questioned and queried him quite intensively. I asked for photos of his work and he sucked me in by saying he worked on Mercedes, BMW and other premium cars. I grew to trust the guy and I cocked up. :?

Fortunately I only lost £160, but I very nearly sent him a 540i Touring tailgate for painting. I decided to wait until I saw the quality of his work before doing so and I'm grateful for that.

Last night he sent me the standard abusive email. All I can say to you Paul is you won't get away with it. We have your measure and it is you that needs to watch your back. Believe me there are many angry people after you.

I do think we as a forum should share our information about these scammers. Maybe a forum devoted to them where people can post. I don't think it is up to the mods to act as the police on our behalf. As Mark Davies says, we're all adults and should be able to 'man up' to screwing up. I screwed up. I'm not happy to admit it but I'm not blaming anyone but myself.

Fortunately there is a happy ending to my story which I will share with you soon...

Thanks guys,

Rich


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Fortunately there is a happy ending to my story which I will share with you soon...
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Rich


Have you hunted him down and inserted his imaginary car parts where the sun doesn't shine?!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> To be fair to the mods and administrators, this guy, Paul Woodward, operates by scanning the 'wanted' section and then PMing the person looking for a body part. He doesn't advertise a service for sale so the mods would not know.
> 
> ...


i hear you rich and can understand the frustration at getting footed over bud. so hear is my thoughts on it......

to be able to sell on here you have to apply for a licence from the forum owners/admin (no blame for any scams)
you must supply a photo Id and bank details before a sellers licence is or can be approved.
to be a seller on here you Must pay a 1% cost of all items for sale, all items to be modded prior to being approved. (very easy) E-bay charge???
if you are genuine then you will be happy to comply and have the confidence in selling on here without these problems.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Gazza,
did you ever sue the [email protected] that sold you the power booster cigarette lighter?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Gazza,
> did you ever sue the [email protected] that sold you the power booster cigarette lighter?


coff noddy it works lmao upto 2800bhp now as have two installed


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> Gazza,
> did you ever sue the [email protected] that sold you the power booster cigarette lighter?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Gazza,
> ...


dont you start bob the firkin builder...........both of ya outside forum back doors 45 seconds ya dead noddies!!!!!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> i hear you rich and can understand the frustration at getting footed over bud. so hear is my thoughts on it......
> 
> to be able to sell on here you have to apply for a licence from the forum owners/admin (no blame for any scams)
> you must supply a photo Id and bank details before a sellers licence is or can be approved.
> ...


This still won't help with the problem of scammers trawling the Wanted section and PM'ing the poster pretending to have the services/goods asked for....

I think people just have to look out for people with not many posts PM'ing them saying "I've got a 3 bar grill... give me £100 for it". It's like on eBay... I'm very wary of people buying my things or selling items if they have 0 feedback. I know you have to start somewhere but it sets alarm bells ringing for me.

Good idea for the FS section though.

Daz


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have to have say a minimum of 50 post and been a member for say 3 months to even enter the market place that would vastly reduce the scammers would it not?
Scammers want a quick kill and won't hang around for long waiting to be approved for 3 months etc for obvious reasons. Some simple steps as above IMO would greatly reduce these morons and its about time this forum was made more secure. Its all very well saying it down to you to be vigilant etc but come on there forum does have a certain duty (or should have) to at least make some attempt to prevent fraud taking place as it is this forum is wide open to it. 
The likes of our Walkersky knows this and hes done very well out of it thank you very much. I bet there are many forums he's failed to get on or won't wait as there are easier pickings to be had like this forum for instance.
Admin have been aware of this for a hell of a long time and yet little has been done to prevent it. I along with others have put suggestions forward and not for the first time. Lets hope this time they make a real attempt to reduce if not eliminate the Walkersky's of this world from this site after all isn't that all we are asking for a bit of reasonable protection.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Les I hear what you're saying but as I said before this guy operates by searching for people looking for body parts. These people (like me) are already half-sold on the idea of buying so the likes of Walkersky have their work done for them.

In all honesty, ordinarily I would never entertain the idea of using a complete unknown to supply and paint a bumper for me. However faced with the logistics of getting a used bumper delivered to me, then getting it to a body shop to have it painted, then delivered to a garage for fitting along with a different exhaust at the same time was a logistical nightmare.

Walkersky spotted an opportunity and offered to source, paint and deliver the bumper to APS for me. That cut out a lot of hassle for me and because of that and the very reasonable price, I was tempted. I then went through the usual 'question and answer' session before finally succumbing to what I thought was an ideal solution.

This would not have been prevented by any action from the mods or administrators. That would be tantamount to them seeking to approve service suppliers and that would not be acceptable to us either.

I simply made an error of judgement. I saw a way out of a problem and judged the risk to be worth it. At worst I expected a shoddy paint job. I did not expect to be the victim of fraud and as a result I have learnt a hard lesson. We can all learn from that by being more cautious as individuals. In retrospect I should've posted on the forum to see if anyone had any previous experience with Walkersky. I didn't. My loss, my fault. It's not the fault of the forum, admins or mods.

End of story.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Les I hear what you're saying but as I said before this guy operates by searching for people looking for body parts. These people (like me) are already half-sold on the idea of buying so the likes of Walkersky have their work done for them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Rich, I think you misunderstood or miss read my post above mate. I am talking about the whole market place not just the for sale section but also the wanted section as well. If you can't get on the market place section (as you don't qualify) then your far less likely to scam anybody. I did say in my post the "market place" mate.
Had Walkersy been unable to access the market place wanted section and all then I doubt you would have heard from him at all. The fact remains this forum is a scammers delight and measures need to be put into place to reduce that. I am not sure whats so difficult as plenty of other forums have much stronger measures in place to reduce scammers so we know it can be done. 
Like I said this kind of things being going on for years on here, it's not new, the sites not been hacked. I just think the admin have a duty of care and a simple risk assessment would prove there is a high risk of fraud simply because its so easy for the Walkersky's of this world to rip people off. :x Lets hope all the posts and ideas put forward will bring fruit and measures will be put into place to reduce fraud after all isn't that what we all want? 
Now that would be the end of the story but I accept you will never eliminate fraud completely however we can do more much more to reduce it.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Seems like the main problem is the wanted section which because of the inability to post is done is complete secrecy via pm's, at worst it should be a postable place so everything is visible and at least people can be warned, but again I would like to stress that in a society where no one takes responsibility for their own actions the mOds/forum is not to blame, the scumbag is pure and simple !!!! Oh and my crap judge or character!!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

skitty said:


> Seems like the main problem is the wanted section which because of the inability to post is done is complete secrecy via pm's, at worst it should be a postable place so everything is visible and at least people can be warned, but again I would like to stress that in a society where no one takes responsibility for their own actions the mOds/forum is not to blame, the scumbag is pure and simple !!!! Oh and my crap judge or character!!


Replies can be made in the wanted section


----------

